# Getting rid of "Do you want to install ..." prompt when batch restoring Titanium



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone know how to get rid of the "Do you want to install this application?" warning prompt in Sense 3.0 when using Titanium Backup to do a batch restore of user apps? Just wiped and flashed BAMF Forever and my 150+ apps makes this tedious...:scared::erm:


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea. Buy the app. Then you don't have to anymore.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Or try app manager + by jrummy


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

headcheese said:


> Yea. Buy the app. Then you don't have to anymore.


You're a genius


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Or try app manager + by jrummy


I saw screenshots of it... reviews say it's slick. I'll have to try it out.


----------

